# Best Bulking Macros... high fats / high carbs / high both??



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Cutting with carb cycling and doing much better than I even thought I would... now looking to use my newly found experience to ask the right questions for a clean bulk.

So what is better, low carb works well for me to cut, lot's of good fats and fibrous veggies helps everything else out. So for bulking I'm going to try gently adjusting my cals and planning my meals a lot better, but is more fats and moderate carbs or high both or what is best?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

no accurate answer, everyone has a preference, I prefer high fats moderate carbs as im carb sensitive..but other mates are the opposite with high carbs...just try both and see how it goes.....did u have a journal for your carb cycling|? Looking to try this


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> no accurate answer, everyone has a preference, I prefer high fats moderate carbs as im carb sensitive..but other mates are the opposite with high carbs...just try both and see how it goes.....did u have a journal for your carb cycling|? Looking to try this


Nope, not done a journal for anything unfortunately.

Basics for me was track everything in an app for accuracy.

Starting from Monday I was doing low, low, medium, low, low, medium and finishing with Sunday as HIGH 

Lots of oils, veg and salad with chicken and tuna keeping carbs under 50g for low days. 100g for medium and Sunday eating sh!t like Nandos, pizza, burgers and actually enjoying the day but keeping the overall kcals about where they needed to be but 300-400g carbs at least haha.

Working a treat for me personally.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> Nope, not done a journal for anything unfortunately.
> 
> Basics for me was track everything in an app for accuracy.
> 
> ...


summarise, your total macro's were the same (im guessing as you were cutting around 500 below maintenance), but the amount of Carbs was different as you have stated?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

high carbs mod pro low fat


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I would go for consistent cal. Get your protein and fat levels right and gradually up carbs and find a 'sweet spot'


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> summarise, your total macro's were the same (im guessing as you were cutting around 500 below maintenance), but the amount of Carbs was different as you have stated?


40/20/40 and about 2000-2100kcals atm about 50g carbs most days and 100g on medium carb days and 250+ on Sundays 



Little_Jay said:


> high carbs mod pro low fat


Was thinking that, maybe like cutting the only constant is the protein at about 225-250 pday



simonthepieman said:


> I would go for consistent cal. Get your protein and fat levels right and gradually up carbs and find a 'sweet spot'


I was thinking about that as a simple way to go, start by maybe adding a portion of rice a day, then maybe some rice and a sandwich and then maybe rice, pasta and sandwich if I can deal with the carbs and not bloat out


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Carb cycling myself at the moment (for fat loss) albeit it no carbs (trace) on off days, with 100g carbs training days, with no two no carb days back to back so have 100g on one weekend day.

Considering switching to 50g low and 100-150 moderate. Though I have planned up 100g on off days and 250g on training days for a slow/lean bulk.

Little annoying that I've just discovered carb cycling at the end of my specified cutting period so I'm keen to experiment but will have to wait a bit to do so.


----------

